# dosing hydrogen peroxide?



## Tihsho

If its bba I've had luck spot dosing excell to the algae. After one or two doses it turns white in a day or so.


----------



## Ben.

Hydrogen peroxide is already in dosable form. it is usually 3% of the stuff with the rest water, so just take a eyedropper and start spot treating right out of the bottle.


----------



## MrBreeze

Is Hydrogen Peroxide OK in a tank with fish?


----------



## bbaker

Hydrogen peroxide is safe -- just don't squirt it directly onto a fish or shrimp. :red_mouth

I've used it to treat algae in my hairgrass carpet -- so, lots and lots of it at once (200 mL in a 50 gal aquarium = 4mL/gallon) with no ill effects, even when livestock have immediately come over to the still-fizzing algae.


----------



## audioaficionado

There 's always at least a small risk to the fauna if left in the tank.
H202 for BBA?


----------



## Postal Penguin

audioaficionado said:


> There 's always at least a small risk to the fauna if left in the tank.
> H202 for BBA?


There's really no "leaving" H2O2 in the tank. Light and enzymes will break it down into oxygen and water. Once you turn the filters on it will dilute it all and it will rapidly degrade.


----------



## evan.m

Good info, thanks a lot


----------



## audioaficionado

Postal Penguin said:


> There's really no "leaving" H2O2 in the tank. Light and enzymes will break it down into oxygen and water. Once you turn the filters on it will dilute it all and it will rapidly degrade.


And yet sometimes some fish die anyway (see linked thread). It's a risk that should be considered and managed.


----------



## echoofformless

It has a lot in common with popular American light beers in that it is as close to water as you can get without it actually being water.


----------



## firefiend

echoofformless said:


> it has a lot in common with popular american light beers in that it is as close to water as you can get without it actually being water.



rofl!


----------



## dhavoc

i use a combo of 1ml/g excel and 2ml/g of peroxide to treat bad infestations. seems to work better on stubborn BBA. some fish are in fact sensitive to excel or h2o2 such as cory habrosus (killed many many of them), but most are ok.


----------



## im2smart4u

I have used hydrogen peroxide to kill BBA. It works pretty well. I killed my albino ancistrus when I dosed my tank, though. I did some research online, after the fact, and found out that they seem to be very susceptible to dieing from it. None of my other fish were affected, though.


----------



## kevmo911

dhavoc said:


> i use a combo of 1ml/g excel and 2ml/g of peroxide to treat bad infestations. seems to work better on stubborn BBA. some fish are in fact sensitive to excel or h2o2 such as cory habrosus (killed many many of them), but most are ok.


At those levels, each of these will absolutely kill off any of the more sensitive fish and plants in a tank But your call.


----------



## dhavoc

2ml/g of peroxide is way less than what many others dose it. the only plant i have found that doesnt like it at all is hornwort (literally melts overnight), but so far its the only one that seems affected by it. 1ml/g of excel is about the max dosage, but anyting less is not effective. i only use the combo in my larger tanks (120g), where dosing with a syringe is just not doable. for smaller tanks, i spot treat wth the max amount being the above doses based on tank size. i do account for gravel etc, and reduce accordingly. 

now i know i am supposed to treat the root cause of the algae, then i wont have to kill it with chemicals. but my root cause is week or longer trips with no one to keep up the ferts and monitor the tanks which are heavily stocked and planted (wife will only feed fish). i travel 4-6 times a year for bussiness so it is a re-ocurring event.


----------



## Airphotog

Be careful. I nuked a tank along time ago with peroxide. But it does work.


----------



## Aganor

Im having a molt/fungus problem in my DSM Hemianthus Callitrichoides, and its spreading its fine white spidery threads into almost all the HC and substrate, and some of the HC are whitering already,

Should the 3% hydrogen peroxide being squached instead of plain water work?
I already moisted the tank with it, and heard the oxygen breaking already, i sust hope the HC wont die out of it but i dont know any other way :/


----------



## DogFish

old thread with good info:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=146403&highlight=


----------



## Aganor

indeed good info, will be good for my plants when they arrive 

For the HC however, seems i did more harm than good spraying with H202, vinegar should be better but now they are fragile


----------



## Shawn123

Search for a thread called the one two punch whole tank algae treatment. It suggests shutting your filter off to save your bio filter but having power heads/ lots of flow so the peroxide stays suspended in the water column. There is a good explanation as to why you want flow rather than still water. Then you dose excel to take care of the algae that the peroxide didnt get but weakened.


----------



## roadmaster

Have used 3% hydrogen peroxide at 2 to 5 ml per ten gal (10 hour's) to treat bacterial infection's in/on fishes, but peroxide makes no distinction between bad bacteria and good bacteria in filter. 
Might be careful were it me.


----------



## DogFish

Aganor said:


> indeed good info, will be good for my plants when they arrive
> 
> For the HC however, seems i did more harm than good spraying with H202, vinegar should be better but now they are fragile


Now I either spot dose with a bovine syringe with needle or remove the plant and spray - dwell time 1 to 3min. depending on the plant, then rinse.

When I spot dose I turn off my filter.

~ Any application should be brief then followed by flushing of the H2O2 from the plant.


----------



## Vasco

In fact both H2O2 or commercial glutaraldehyde (I am using Easycarbo) works very well for BBA if used as a spot treatment.

But I had a 3 or 4 downs in cardinal tetra and a lots of dead otocinclus, like 10 or whatsoever.

I also have other downs (Wild Ramirezi and Corydora sterbai) but I am not sure it its related. They died a few weeks later probably (or not) because of the exposure to such chemicals.

Easycarbo Dosing: 4ml/200liter per day with sometimes using 8ml/200liter. 8ml/200l is the max dose for this product.

H2O2: Same dosage. 4ml/200liter per day with sometimes using 8ml/200liter.

So be careful.

Vasco


----------

